# Advice needed for Quota work permit



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Currently I am working as Software Engineer under General Work permit and would like to apply Quota work permit. In my General Work, they mentioned that SOFTWARE ENGINEER for 24 Months. MAY NOT CHANGE CONDITIONS. REFER TO MISSION. Can I apply Quota work permit from here? Is there any conflicts because of the above statement.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Legally, you may always apply for any new permit. However, of course, you may not always be successful. In your case I think you might be able to get a Quota Work Permit. Why did you not apply for this in the first instance?

What I understand from your General Work Permit is that it would be company specific, so there should be a company name mentioned. If not, it seems to be a mistake. I would need to know more information about your situation to understand the "Refer to mission" part.


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, you are correct. The employer name is mentioned in my General work permit. The permit is as follows,

TO TAKE UP EMPLOYMENT WITH XXX COMPANY AS SOFTWARE ENGINEER FOR 24 MONTHS ONLY. MAY NOT CHANGE CONDITIONS. REFER TO MISSION.

The visa process was taken care by my employer, so they applied general work permit.

Thanks for your information. I will apply the Quota work permit.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you are correct. The employer name is mentioned in my General work permit. The permit is as follows,
> 
> ...


Guys are you aware of consultants who help in searching job in SA, it's been long time since i came back from SA, have lost my all contacts. Need to build new contact for moving back to South Africa.


----------



## dkanee (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Are you currently looking for a change in your career?Can I know your field of expertise?
Please share your email Id if you are looking for a change and I could help you out in finding a suitable job in SA.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dkanee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you currently looking for a change in your career?Can I know your field of expertise?
> Please share your email Id if you are looking for a change and I could help you out in finding a suitable job in SA.


dkanee, i am not able to send you private message. my area of expertise is Business Intelligence, I also have exposure to variety of BI tools, send me private message, and i'll share my latest CV with you.

Cheers


----------



## dkanee (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi

If I am correct I new to this forum so I think I am restricted to receive and sent Private message.Is sharing of email Id's allowed?If yes I can share my email Id so that you can send in your CV.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dkanee said:


> Hi
> 
> If I am correct I new to this forum so I think I am restricted to receive and sent Private message.Is sharing of email Id's allowed?If yes I can share my email Id so that you can send in your CV.


let me add you to my friend list, probably then i can send pvt message, looks like you have opted for setting which is not allowing me to send message, as i am not in your friend list


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

dkanee said:


> Hi
> 
> If I am correct I new to this forum so I think I am restricted to receive and sent Private message.Is sharing of email Id's allowed?If yes I can share my email Id so that you can send in your CV.


If you read the rules (  ) you will realise you need 5 postings before you can make use of the private messaging system


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Johanna said:


> If you read the rules (  ) you will realise you need 5 postings before you can make use of the private messaging system


Hey Johanna... you still around, nice to see ya


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

TheEndGame said:


> Hey Johanna... you still around, nice to see ya


:tape2: Have I been that quiet?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Johanna said:


> :tape2: Have I been that quiet?


No :doh:, i have been away for long, good to see old folks still around


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

TheEndGame said:


> No :doh:, i have been away for long, good to see old folks still around


 I beg your pardon... arty:

"old folks!



How dare you!



:smash::smash::smash:

Welcome back but back to the topic!:lalala:


----------



## nshongwe (Sep 2, 2013)

*Work Permit agent in durban*

Hi Guys,

Can i have contact details a Work Permit agent in Durban i applied for a quota permit but its taking long now, i need someone to follow it up for me.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

rravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently I am working as Software Engineer under General Work permit and would like to apply Quota work permit. In my General Work, they mentioned that SOFTWARE ENGINEER for 24 Months. MAY NOT CHANGE CONDITIONS. REFER TO MISSION. Can I apply Quota work permit from here? Is there any conflicts because of the above statement.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

How much of a hassle is it to apply under general work permit. I read it requires an employer to show lot of proof before applying for a general work permit?


----------

